# Before I go back to the doctors...



## Delingo (Apr 21, 2016)

Hi all, this is my first post.

Having read through many of the posts in this forum, I realise I don't have it half as bad as many, but I wanted some advice before I go back to the doctors.

Basically, I have had stomach issues for a number of years now, I was diagnosed with H-Plyori about 6 years ago. Had quite bad bouts of bloating, discomfort and worst of all (as many of you can familiarise yourself with) - anxiety and panic. Awful!

I had my appendix removed in 2013. I had appendicitis on a very bad scale as my doctor told me initially it was Norovirus, so 2 years later, I was throwing up for a good 10 hours straight, massive abdominal pains, finally got the bloody thing removed!? So, understandably my faith in doctors is wavering at best.

These days I am pretty sure I have many of the symptoms of IBS, although haven't got this confirmed. I don't want to go back to the doctors so they can palm it off as IBS, however I would really like to know what is up with me, hence why I am here now. I still have bloating, wind, back-pain, occasional nausea, a general feeling of lethargy and tiredness. I also have a slight dull ache in my lower right abdomen, right next to the hip and always in the same spot. It occasionally spikes and makes me wince, but that lasts a few seconds but can keep occurring for 30minutes of so, or sometimes sporadically throughout the day. I have developed night sweats also in recent months? Like waking up absolutely soaked. I also suffer from indigestion and acid-reflux (which the doctors know all about), however all the other symptoms appear to be pointing to IBS.

I am a 33 year old male, I have quite a poor diet although I am not overweight. I smoke, enjoy a few alcoholic beverages and drink about 4-5 cups of coffee a day, so I know these are factors in to why I probably suffer.

If anyone could just inform me a little more and let me know what they think, I would be so grateful. IBS or something else?

Regards

Dan


----------



## Kimcat (Feb 10, 2016)

Hi Don, for me it's just been a lengthy process of trial and error. Definitely see a good GI doctor. Trying prescription and natural medications as well as eliminating certain foods, etc from your diet to see if your symptoms get better. Another thing that has helped me is learning how to meditate and do yoga daily, because stress is a big problem for myself and many other IBS sufferers. I also know that I could benefit from some daily cardio exercise. I hope you get some answers soon. Kim


----------



## Kimcat (Feb 10, 2016)

Sorry Dan!


----------



## Delingo (Apr 21, 2016)

Thanks Kim.

I feel a little bad posting in here, having read other peoples posts and how much they are really suffering. I just want a little bit of peace of mind I guess.

The exercising part is certainly something I need to do more. Plus healthy eating, I was just wondering if this was the way to go before seeing my GP again. It appears it really is a matter of trial and error to see what works best.

Thanks for your reply.

Don


----------

